

Ask HN: Do you think Ubuntu has lost its way - kracekumar

Recently Microsoft Azure started supporting ubuntu and Mark shuttleworth praised microsoft, does Mark shuttleworth stand has shifted towards capitalism and forgot how often microsofts threatens GNU/Linux with patents.
======
PopaL
_Recently Microsoft Azure started supporting ubuntu and Mark shuttleworth
praised microsoft, does Mark shuttleworth stand has shifted towards capitalism
and forgot how often microsofts threatens GNU/Linux with patents._

I'm sorry to tell you that your question is at best confuse. You mix
Capitalism, Microsoft Azure and patents in the same phrase while questioning
the "ways" of Ubuntu - this makes no sense.

1\. If Ubuntu runs on an MS platform more power to Linux, this means even MS
recognize the strength of Linux.

2\. Capitalism - from where you think the money for developing Ubuntu and
Linux in general are coming ? Do you really think Linux is developed by people
in their free time ? Sorry to break it to you but today's most Linux
development is made by people hired by private companies.

3\. Mark Shuttleworth is a businessman, don't confuse him with a member of
FSF.

~~~
kracekumar
>Capitalism - from where you think the money for developing Ubuntu and Linux
in general are coming ? Do you really think Linux is developed by people in
their free time ? Sorry to break it to you but today's most Linux development
is made by people hired by private companies.

Agreed, but joining hands with someone who fight against linux(ubuntu is
linux) for patents doesn't make sense.

~~~
PopaL
Last year MS was in the top 20 Linux kernel contributors:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/03/microsoft_linux_kern...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/03/microsoft_linux_kernel_contributions/)

~~~
kracekumar
Yes, main reason was for virtualization(Hypervisior) and I remember greg kroah
warning the code which they contributed had maintenance problems. That
behaviour is expected from windows

------
CurtHagenlocher
Shuttleworth founded Thawte in 1995 and then sold it to VeriSign in December
1999, earning about US$ 575 million. Does this sound like a man whose stance
needs to "shift towards capitalism"?

~~~
kracekumar
Good point. I intended from Ubuntu point of view.

